# Spider Hill Prop Works 15% off select kits and fittings!



## Diabolik

We are running a small sale from now until December 18th. Now is a great time to pick up something for the haunter on your list or to buy a little something for yourself. 

Get 15% off the following products:

individual Spider Joints

individual Universal Mounting Bases

KIT-1, KIT-2, KIT-3 and our TOT-KIT prop building hardware sets.

Use coupon code *HOLIDAY15 *to get your discount now! All orders will include our recently released second generation Spider Joints.


----------

